# 455 GTO Bobcat: Full Review and Pics (long)



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

455 Bobcat dealer (install) on a 2006 GTO M6 Quicksilver

The mod is basically adding, Headers, exhaust (Loudmouth), Rockers and springs, 160 thermo, Underpulley, and custom tune. Normal kit also has the K&N air filter for the box, but I already had the Lingenfelter CAI.

Ordering time was 2 weeks from the dealer and 3-4 days for install. The 4 days was because they had to send the computer to SLP for the upload.

As stated in an earlier thread, the price was about $3.5K for the parts and another $1K for the install. The dealer states it is fully warranted by THEM (move to Chicago and the dealer there might balk).

PROs: Very clean install with excellent fit and finish to the mods. The Loudmouths are very loud, but consistent. The idle at 800rpm is lopey but solid. All accessories are fully functional (A/C, elect components, etc.). The temp runs about 10-20 degrees cooler in 80-85 degree weather, but not in stop-n-go conditions (in traffic, it still does not go above what the stock did, however). Acceleration is very strong. I haven't dyno'd it yet, but I believe the claim of 55 hp being added. It sounds stronger, but whether or not it actually is remains to be proven. The CAI really sucks in the air now... you can really hear it! 

CONs: Well, it really is quite loud. I'm just getting back into musclecars (had 71 GTO 455HO in college) so it is a big change in sound. I wasn't ready for the pops on the downshift and it got my attention. This my daily driver and I have to see if the noise is acceptable. It does go really well with Metallica CDs though! 

The good thing about the SLP package is that is modular (bolted) and it is very easy to switch out to the Loudmouth IIs for a quieter ride. 

I haven't had a chance to really see the if the MPG goes up or down. I suspect in urban conditions it will be lower, but there may be gains on the highway. Also will have to check on the heater effect in winter.

Now for the files. I have a couple shots of the install. I have a *.WMV vid of the exhaust tone, but I have to figure out how to upload (sorry).
Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Upload your wmv to http://zippyvideos.com/ and post the link. 

Thanks for the info,


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks, hears the link to the Loudmouth Exhaust video

http://www.zippyvideos.com/4342361525308096/2006_gto_bobcat/


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice! I think your Loudmouths are actually louder than my muffler delete! Post up dyno numbers if you get 'em.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

NICE! :cheers 


Couple questions... 
Is that 455(est) at the wheels? (what would it be at the crank?) 
..and Did you get long tube headers or shorites?


Sounds MEAN!!!


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe it's 455 hp at the crank. The headers are long tube. No issues with gas mileage. It's same or better when driven normally (avg of 22.4 MPG on a 35 mile highway commute). However, I've been hitting the pedal a lot since the mod.

I'm totally used to the noise now. The LM's are fine on my daily driver. I do have to take a look at a squeal that developed the other day. I'm 99% sure it's the new belt. No biggy...


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

I have the same set-up, and I love it. The sound is just mean, step on the gas and people know you're there.. it's not like they can hear anything but that  The power increase was nice too. But all in all the sound just blows my mind... I highly recommend it if you have the cash. :cheers


----------

